# gestone - is it peanut oil? are there allergy issues?



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

hi, 
i asked the nurse at the clinic if gestone uses peanut oil and she said no. I'm dr googling now and think she may be wrong.
The reason i asked is because my cousins have peanut allergies and my sister very bad excema since a child - so my sister avoided peanuts during pregnancy, as they said to do so if you had close family with peanut allergy. i felt like maybe i should do the same and so wanted to be sure was not peanut oil.

what do you think?
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The oil base in Gestone is ethyl oleate BP. The base fatty acid used is oleic acid which is found naturally in many plant oils. Gestone doesn't contain peanut oil. That said allergic reactions can occur to the product so there is no guarantee that everyone is ok with it. It won't however trigger any allergy to peanuts!


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

thank you x


----------

